# Kate spade planner/agenda



## Lauren8712

Any thoughts about this planner and the quality of how its made? Im searching for one with no luck.  Which kate spade planner would you recommend??


----------



## mayski

I think Kate Spade doesn't sell those planners/agenda anymore in boutique stores so maybe that's why you haven't seen them? On ks website, the direction of the agendas is the way they are going  now (for now I think).


----------



## eviexo

Sometimes you can find the agendas in the outlet stores, and they're definitely not in the normal retail stores. I've been on a hunt for them myself, but couldn't get my hands on them. People charge ridiculous prices for used planners online!! 

I would call KSNY outlet stores around you to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## TejasMama

I have a kelly greeen zip around planner and I really love it.  Yes, they are harder to find now, but I saw a few black ones at the outlet for 60% off during the holidays.  They tend to sell pretty fast when they have theirs in stock. If you find one, pick it up.  Very versatile and a really nice size.


----------



## gurly20

I desperately want the Wellesley zip around planner and yes, on eBay they are ridiculously priced.


----------



## mayski

Seriously, the pink zip ones are going for $500+ so I think KS probably won't make anymore in near future. Heard LV is going to discount their agendas too


----------



## melvel

I really want one in green or pink.   Outlets are my only chance, I guess. Or in case Kate Spade somehow includes it in their occasional surprise sales.


----------



## tonij2000

Planners are now in the outlets! Get em while they're available ladies!


----------



## Harper2719

tonij2000 said:


> Planners are now in the outlets! Get em while they're available ladies!




Can I ask how much they are?  What colors did they have?  Any pics?  I don't have an outlet near me so I would need to call and order.   Thank you!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> Can I ask how much they are?  What colors did they have?  Any pics?  I don't have an outlet near me so I would need to call and order.   Thank you!!!


 


I called an outlet and they said they had black $66


----------



## Harper2719

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called an outlet and they said they had black $66




Thanks!!  Are these the zip around version?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> Thanks!!  Are these the zip around version?



Yes


----------



## mteat2987

I called my outlet today and they said they sold out within 30 minutes. WOW!


----------



## tonij2000

Harper2719 said:


> Can I ask how much they are?  What colors did they have?  Any pics?  I don't have an outlet near me so I would need to call and order.   Thank you!!!



Rosegold and black were released so far for the 2016 year. The price is 165 with discounts varying from 40% up to 50/20% off!


----------



## tonij2000

Harper2719 said:


> Can I ask how much they are?  What colors did they have?  Any pics?  I don't have an outlet near me so I would need to call and order.   Thank you!!!





mteat2987 said:


> I called my outlet today and they said they sold out within 30 minutes. WOW!



Yeah, it's crazy!


----------



## dizzyspell

Very disappointed in my local outlet. Was put on a waiting list for the planners in early-August and, just last week, made sure I was on the wait list. Called in today and they said they were all sold out -- and I never got a call! I have the 2014 black version, but I really wanted rose gold (and new inserts).  Oh, well. Guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I'm debating purchasing the planner, my outlet only has them in black and with the current promotion they come to about $70 plus tax. On the other hand I kind of prefer these ones more and they're only $30-$35
	

		
			
		

		
	




Any thoughts?


----------



## tonij2000

dizzyspell said:


> Very disappointed in my local outlet. Was put on a waiting list for the planners in early-August and, just last week, made sure I was on the wait list. Called in today and they said they were all sold out -- and I never got a call! I have the 2014 black version, but I really wanted rose gold (and new inserts).  Oh, well. Guess it wasn't meant to be.



A few stores still have the black one so you could go in your store and have them order you one from another store. 2016 inserts are on the KS website. And yeah, your store totally mishandled their wait list.


----------



## tonij2000

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm debating purchasing the planner, my outlet only has them in black and with the current promotion they come to about $70 plus tax. On the other hand I kind of prefer these ones more and they're only $30-$35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151957
> View attachment 3151958
> 
> Any thoughts?



Those are cute but are one time use only.


----------



## reginaPhalange

tonij2000 said:


> Those are cute but are one time use only.




I'm aware but I kind of prefer them to the refillable agenda. I wasn't able to stop by the outlet this past weekend but hopefully I'll get to do so this week before making a decision[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tonij2000

A new release of planners in Caberet Pink and Black (w black  pockets instead of tan) have been spotted at a few outlets!


----------



## tonij2000

There is now a full priced planner available at www.katespade.com in sweetheart pink available for pre order right now!


----------



## tonij2000

^^ found out its made for outlet but its gorgeous and available on line


----------



## snowpeach

I don't see it on the website. Maybe it's gone.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Acording to facebook KS groups outlets had the new pink and black planners.  They may be sold out now I would call before going.  I have been told price is $198 may not have a discount or maybe 30% off.  I love my rose gold planner and will use it all year before buying a new since prices increased.


----------



## absolutpink

I got one from Indigo (Canadian book store) on sale for $20 from $38.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I love the KS stationary at Indigo, I was surprised they had a larger variety than the actual boutique. I ended up buying lots of agendas, notebooks and pencil cases as stocking stuffers this past Christmas


----------



## Runnerj33

Yes, that is exactly what I did for Christmas presents! My bosses loved them!


----------



## chocofrapp

Still looking for the zip around planner


----------



## tonij2000

chocofrapp said:


> Still looking for the zip around planner



Theres a preorder taking place on katespade.com for black and another pink. They're $198.


----------



## chocofrapp

Thnx. Expensive. I'll just stalk the outlet for discounted ones.


----------



## chocofrapp

Bought a pink one yesterday @outlet for $130 including tax. Lucky for those who got one last yr for under $100. it's cute and will use it for a long time.


----------



## AnotherPurse

I finally broke down and purchased a rose gold on tradesy for 150. I am disappointed in myself [emoji13] I called the outlets and several had pink and/or black in CT they said the price was 198. Forgot to ask about discounts happening.


----------



## tonij2000

AnotherPurse said:


> I finally broke down and purchased a rose gold on tradesy for 150. I am disappointed in myself [emoji13] I called the outlets and several had pink and/or black in CT they said the price was 198. Forgot to ask about discounts happening.



I think it's still 40% off at some outlets. But hey, if the color rose gold is what you wanted, you have it.


----------



## inch37

tonij2000 said:


> ^^ found out its made for outlet but its gorgeous and available on line



The sweetheart pink online is made for outlet too?
When I ordered she said no it's not a outlet version &#128528;
Thinking of cancelling now.


----------



## tonij2000

inch37 said:


> The sweetheart pink online is made for outlet too?
> When I ordered she said no it's not a outlet version &#128528;
> Thinking of cancelling now.



Yeah, that particular line is outlet product I was told its not a full priced or boutique line. Mine shipped today and if it doesnt have any inserts, its going back.


----------



## inch37

tonij2000 said:


> Yeah, that particular line is outlet product I was told its not a full priced or boutique line. Mine shipped today and if it doesnt have any inserts, its going back.


I called again mine shipped too. And she claimed no it's not a outlet version and no it doesn't come with inserts just the pink and black outlet versions do. So confusing.


----------



## chocofrapp

Anyone having problems with gap in the rings? Having second thoughts to keep or not. It's the pink outlet version. Not sure if they still have in stock.


----------



## inch37

I think you have to look through the them. In the groups quite a few mention gaps. But many are just find


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Here is my Rose gold planner decorated for Feb.  I love this one and the pink.  If your not already on the Facebook Planner groups you might want to join for more information on the new ones.


----------



## tonij2000

Try opening and closing several times. I hear that helps tighten the rings.


----------



## Apelila

My recent Haul this is the outlet it took me 1hour+ drive to get there but its worth it&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chocofrapp

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Here is my Rose gold planner decorated for Feb.  I love this one and the pink.  If your not already on the Facebook Planner groups you might want to join for more information on the new ones.



Pretty!


----------



## Apelila

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Here is my Rose gold planner decorated for Feb.  I love this one and the pink.  If your not already on the Facebook Planner groups you might want to join for more information on the new ones.


I luv it that sold out so quick I was too late at rhe outlet when they release those rose gold.


----------



## inch37

Apelila said:


> My recent Haul this is the outlet it took me 1hour+ drive to get there but its worth it&#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful!!


----------



## love_timeless

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm aware but I kind of prefer them to the refillable agenda. I wasn't able to stop by the outlet this past weekend but hopefully I'll get to do so this week before making a decision[emoji5]&#65039;




I own the 2016 gold dot agenda sold at indigo and i love it! The quality has been great so far it will get some wear and tear but its only needed for one year lol did you make a decision?

I think next year i may want to try the refillable agenda


----------



## reginaPhalange

love_timeless said:


> I own the 2016 gold dot agenda sold at indigo and i love it! The quality has been great so far it will get some wear and tear but its only needed for one year lol did you make a decision?
> 
> I think next year i may want to try the refillable agenda




I also picked up an agenda and some notebooks for myself from Indigo and Kate Spade - surprisingly KS didn't have as much of a selection as Indigo. I posted a picture of my items a if you scroll a few posts up in this thread. I also picked up the agendas and pencil cases as stocking stuffers for friends and family!


----------



## love_timeless

reginaPhalange said:


> I also picked up an agenda and some notebooks for myself from Indigo and Kate Spade - surprisingly KS didn't have as much of a selection as Indigo. I posted a picture of my items a if you scroll a few posts up in this thread. I also picked up the agendas and pencil cases as stocking stuffers for friends and family!




I just saw the picture! Beautiful items..sorry i am new at this and getting used to it lol. Great choice and awesome idea for gifts! and the stock at indigo is on and off i find as well i was happy to find the agenda when i did! Hope your enjoying your items daily! Love the quote on your agenda


----------



## AnotherPurse

I just got a rose gold planner and I am so fearful of ruining it as its so beautiful. Have any of you had any color transfer or rubbing issues with you rose gold?  I have florentine leather accessories that it sits next to in my purse and I don't want it to get any marks on it! LOL!!!!


----------



## Apelila

inch37 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks hun&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Here is what's inside my Kate Spade Wellesley Planner&#128213; The one top is my Happy Planner&#128215;


----------



## chocofrapp

Apelila said:


> Here is what's inside my Kate Spade Wellesley Planner&#128213; The one top is my Happy Planner&#128215;



Very cute. I'm still struggling with my diy dashboard.


----------



## Apelila

chocofrapp said:


> Very cute. I'm still struggling with my diy dashboard.


Yeah me too im still learning but all of those are my own DIY&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chocofrapp

Apelila said:


> Yeah me too im still learning but all of those are my own DIY&#10084;&#65039;



I bought a laminator and now i want a polaroid zip to print pictures. I want to make a travel journal too.


----------



## Apelila

chocofrapp said:


> I bought a laminator and now i want a polaroid zip to print pictures. I want to make a travel journal too.


Thats cool I'de like too see some finish product when you get the chance&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tonij2000

Apelila said:


> Here is what's inside my Kate Spade Wellesley Planner&#128213; The one top is my Happy Planner&#128215;



I have a Happy Planner as well!


----------



## tonij2000

I got my sweetheart pink planner today and I love it! Its a true pink unlike the other one whoch has coral tones. And it did come with inserts.


----------



## Apelila

tonij2000 said:


> I have a Happy Planner as well!


Awesome I just got the Black Kate Spade Wellesley and I'm hooked with the planner  addiction&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

I got hooked I picked up the black before its sold out&#128525;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> I got hooked I picked up the black before its sold out&#128525;



They look so good!


----------



## tonij2000

Apelila said:


> I got hooked I picked up the black before its sold out&#128525;



I love the black pockets!


----------



## Apelila

tonij2000 said:


> I love the black pockets!


Yes they are super cute


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> They look so good!


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sherimehling

I got the black zip around about a month ago for $198 minus 40%. I little more than I wanted to spend but I figured they would sell quickly and I can use it year after year


----------



## tonij2000

sherimehling said:


> I got the black zip around about a month ago for $198 minus 40%. I little more than I wanted to spend but I figured they would sell quickly and I can use it year after year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272960
> View attachment 3272961



I totally agree!


----------



## love_timeless

sherimehling said:


> I got the black zip around about a month ago for $198 minus 40%. I little more than I wanted to spend but I figured they would sell quickly and I can use it year after year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272960
> View attachment 3272961




I got the exact same one today! Love it and good point! [emoji4]


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Funny story... I went to the Kate Spade outlet during Presidents Day looking for a spring cross body.. I didnt think Id find any agendas because so may women love them and they're usually always sold out. So finally, I was in line to get into the store, yeah there was a line to get in bc it was 60% off sale items and then 20% off FP... 

I spy some wallets and what not .. blah blah.. THEN right in front of my face I find the all black KS Wellesley (and cabaret pink but it was too orange/coral for me) I paid only $85 (with tax included) for it and Im completely in love!

I bought some accessories from sessavee.com and its perfect for me right now.


----------



## janiesea3

I'm kind of on a KS trip these days & drove 45 minutes to my outlets at 7:00 last night because "I had to have a KS planner!" So, now that I've got it, I need to embellish it and make it cutesy and use it. Any advice/ideas on places to buy stuff for it?!? TIA [emoji39]


----------



## tonij2000

janiesea3 said:


> I'm kind of on a KS trip these days & drove 45 minutes to my outlets at 7:00 last night because "I had to have a KS planner!" So, now that I've got it, I need to embellish it and make it cutesy and use it. Any advice/ideas on places to buy stuff for it?!? TIA [emoji39]



Congrats! What color did you get? I bought a dashboard and dividers from a fb group, they even sell different inserts! I go to Michaels and buy Washi tape to decorate the pages. Decorating and writing in it are big stress relievers for me.


----------



## janiesea3

tonij2000 said:


> Congrats! What color did you get? I bought a dashboard and dividers from a fb group, they even sell different inserts! I go to Michaels and buy Washi tape to decorate the pages. Decorating and writing in it are big stress relievers for me.




OH MY GOODNESS!! Yours is SOOO cute!! Do you mind telling me the name of the group? I got the Black zip around one, just like the one in the post above mine. I can't wait to decorate!!


----------



## tonij2000

janiesea3 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! Yours is SOOO cute!! Do you mind telling me the name of the group? I got the Black zip around one, just like the one in the post above mine. I can't wait to decorate!!



Planner Girls R Us


----------



## pbnjam

tonij2000 said:


> Congrats! What color did you get? I bought a dashboard and dividers from a fb group, they even sell different inserts! I go to Michaels and buy Washi tape to decorate the pages. Decorating and writing in it are big stress relievers for me.



Very cute decorations! I just got a KS agenda from the outlet. I like decorating with washi and stickers too.


----------



## tonij2000

pbnjam said:


> Very cute decorations! I just got a KS agenda from the outlet. I like decorating with washi and stickers too.



Thank you!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

janiesea3 said:


> I'm kind of on a KS trip these days & drove 45 minutes to my outlets at 7:00 last night because "I had to have a KS planner!" So, now that I've got it, I need to embellish it and make it cutesy and use it. Any advice/ideas on places to buy stuff for it?!? TIA [emoji39]




Hobby Lobby is having a 40% off one any regular price item til 4/16.
Michaels is having a 40% off until idk when and they have giant tubes of washi that at full price cost $19.99..

Sessavee.com and cloth and paper have good items.

Also, check etsy and the planner groups on Facebook.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

FYI

Outlets are on 50% off right now including agendas and they also started shipping again. SA confirmed today!


----------



## Harper2719

lotusflowerbaum said:


> FYI
> 
> Outlets are on 50% off right now including agendas and they also started shipping again. SA confirmed today!




I'm a little confused.  I have been wanting an agenda so I called the nearest outlet to me ( still cities away since my city does not have an outlet). They said agendas are only 40% off.  And you have to be calling directly from another KS outlet or boutique for them to ship to you.  You can't be calling from home - this is a pain.  

Can you please tell me which outlet told you agendas were 50% off?  Wonder if they are going to have a better sale soon??


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Harper2719 said:


> I'm a little confused.  I have been wanting an agenda so I called the nearest outlet to me ( still cities away since my city does not have an outlet). They said agendas are only 40% off.  And you have to be calling directly from another KS outlet or boutique for them to ship to you.  You can't be calling from home - this is a pain.
> 
> Can you please tell me which outlet told you agendas were 50% off?  Wonder if they are going to have a better sale soon??


That's weird, because I called the vacaville one and our promotion is 50% off handbags/wallets and the agendas are included. I called yesterday and I asked to pay over the phone and have it shipped and they said yes.

Also,

There may be a sale soon. I posted a thread on the KS forum and someone said their big sales (60% off) is usually during the holidays. Last one was presidents day when I got my agenda for $85. The next one could be coming up in may/June but it's unconfirmed only what other ppl say on this forum is where I heard it from.


----------



## Harper2719

lotusflowerbaum said:


> That's weird, because I called the vacaville one and our promotion is 50% off handbags/wallets and the agendas are included. I called yesterday and I asked to pay over the phone and have it shipped and they said yes.
> 
> Also,
> 
> There may be a sale soon. I posted a thread on the KS forum and someone said their big sales (60% off) is usually during the holidays. Last one was presidents day when I got my agenda for $85. The next one could be coming up in may/June but it's unconfirmed only what other ppl say on this forum is where I heard it from.




Hi -I didn't like the first answer I got so I randomly called another outlet and they said agendas were 50% off plus an additional 20% off AND they would ship to my house directly.  I said Yes please!!!  

Strange how you get different answers from different outlets.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Harper2719 said:


> Hi -I didn't like the first answer I got so I randomly called another outlet and they said agendas were 50% off plus an additional 20% off AND they would ship to my house directly.  I said Yes please!!!
> 
> Strange how you get different answers from different outlets.


Yeah that's weird isn't it? I know they shipped in 2015 - then they stopped doing that. Now they're doing it again which I'm happy about. I'm glad you were able to get such a good deal on it! So which color did you pick?


----------



## Harper2719

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Yeah that's weird isn't it? I know they shipped in 2015 - then they stopped doing that. Now they're doing it again which I'm happy about. I'm glad you were able to get such a good deal on it! So which color did you pick?




They only had the black so that's what I got.  What color did you get?  I would rather of had a bright color but I was happy just to get one at all and have them ship it to me directly.   I really wish my city had an outlet - we have a boutique but no outlet.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Harper2719 said:


> They only had the black so that's what I got.  What color did you get?  I would rather of had a bright color but I was happy just to get one at all and have them ship it to me directly.   I really wish my city had an outlet - we have a boutique but no outlet.


I got the black on black. The vacaville has the cabaret pink ones if you want. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Harper2719

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I got the black on black. The vacaville has the cabaret pink ones if you want.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks, but It's probably too late to call back and cancel.  I m fine with black - at least it won't show dirt.   Do you know what kind of leather the agendas are?  Pebble? Saffiano?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Harper2719 said:


> Thanks, but It's probably too late to call back and cancel.  I m fine with black - at least it won't show dirt.   Do you know what kind of leather the agendas are?  Pebble? Saffiano?


They're pebbled boarskin and you're right my black I don't gave to baby lol


----------



## Harper2719

lotusflowerbaum said:


> They're pebbled boarskin and you're right my black I don't gave to baby lol




Thanks!!  Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## tonij2000

Harper2719 said:


> Hi -I didn't like the first answer I got so I randomly called another outlet and they said agendas were 50% off plus an additional 20% off AND they would ship to my house directly.  I said Yes please!!!
> 
> Strange how you get different answers from different outlets.



Congratulations! It is a bit frustrating when different stores have different policies and even different sales prices. Glad you were able to score and the black on black is beautiful!


----------



## Harper2719

tonij2000 said:


> Congratulations! It is a bit frustrating when different stores have different policies and even different sales prices. Glad you were able to score and the black on black is beautiful!




Thank you!  I am very excited!!  I have wanted a KS agenda for a long time.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Looking back to the first page...crazy to think these $200 + planners used to only cost $66!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

MomDay16 = 20% Full Price Items

*includes grand street planner, both colors are in stock!! *


----------



## tonij2000

So the latest black Weseley agenda not only has the black pockets but it has black lining as well!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> So the latest black Weseley agenda not only has the black pockets but it has black lining as well!


Yes! It looks gorgeous &#9825;


----------



## tonij2000

Loving this new word washi to decorate my planner pages!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I got the black/black/hot pink ksw during presidents day sale in January


And this beautiful pre loved rose gold the other day &#9825;

Both for less than $100


----------



## tonij2000

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I got the black/black/hot pink ksw during presidents day sale in January
> 
> 
> And this beautiful pre loved rose gold the other day &#9825;
> 
> Both for less than $100



Great scores, congrats!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> Great scores, congrats!


Ty &#9825;


----------



## CoffeeKiss

When do the 2017 planners start being sold at the outlets?

Thinking of changing from Erin Condren to Kate Spade next year...


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

CoffeeKiss said:


> When do the 2017 planners start being sold at the outlets?
> 
> Thinking of changing from Erin Condren to Kate Spade next year...



Unknown at the moment. But last year these rose gold planners came out in september and were being sold october.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

CoffeeKiss said:


> When do the 2017 planners start being sold at the outlets?
> 
> Thinking of changing from Erin Condren to Kate Spade next year...


They're out right now I just purchased mine from Texas outlet. They've only been out for a week but everyone's been calling and trying to get their hands on a so most are sold out already 

I got this for $74 shipped 
	

		
			
		

		
	





^ not my picture it's from a Facebook group. Mine is supposed to come Wednesday


----------



## tonij2000

Love this!!!! I went to my outlet today and they don't have this one in yet. They still had the all black one but it was not discounted.


----------



## tonij2000

Some full price stores have a light pink saffiano planner...


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> Some full price stores have a light pink saffiano planner...


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

lotusflowerbaum said:


> View attachment 3392266


New agendas are on sale now! I got the all red one. There's also a light pink, polka dot, and striped one.


----------



## tonij2000

lotusflowerbaum said:


> New agendas are on sale now! I got the all red one. There's also a light pink, polka dot, and striped one.
> 
> View attachment 3489317


I think I want the red and the black & white striped. Did you see the patent leather polka dots? What did you think of it?

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> I think I want the red and the black & white striped. Did you see the patent leather polka dots? What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


I did! I don't like the polka dots because of the material it's made of. I heard it cracks and the dots yellow over time. But the inside is so pretty, the black against red is gorgeous.


----------



## tonij2000

^ i was concerned about fingerprints and the cracking and yellowing never crossed my mind! 

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> ^ i was concerned about fingerprints and the cracking and yellowing never crossed my mind!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


Yeah, it just all depends how you treat it though. It's very pretty in the inside.


----------



## tonij2000

I left the polka dots behind...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlackGrayRed

What's the current discount?


----------



## reginaPhalange

BlackGrayRed said:


> What's the current discount?


I was there during the past week and it was 60/20, but if you call an outlet they'll tell you their current promo


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> I left the polka dots behind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490882
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


Loving your collection ♡


----------



## tonij2000

Thank you!


----------



## tonij2000

I thought it would be a good idea to have a color reference of all the agendas so I will start with the 2016 agendas available from the outlets. Please add on if I inadvertently missed one or more. I didn't keep up with the full price offerings and only bought 1 of them but if someone else has that info and wouldn't mind sharing it, cool!

2016 Outlet Agendas Zip - around
1. black with tan pockets, pink lining
2. rosegold
3. black with black pockets, pink lining
4. pink caberet
5. black with black pockets and black lining
6. sweetheart pink
7. black and white polka dots, patent leather
8. cherry liqueur
9. bon bon stripe, black and white
10. ballet slipper pink​


----------



## BlackGrayRed

reginaPhalange said:


> I was there during the past week and it was 60/20, but if you call an outlet they'll tell you their current promo



Thank you!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to have a color reference of all the agendas so I will start with the 2016 agendas available from the outlets. Please add on if I inadvertently missed one or more. I didn't keep up with the full price offerings and only bought 1 of them but if someone else has that info and wouldn't mind sharing it, cool!
> 
> 2016 Outlet Agendas Zip - around
> 1. black with tan pockets, pink lining
> 2. rosegold
> 3. black with black pockets, pink lining
> 4. pink caberet
> 5. black with black pockets and black lining
> 6. sweetheart pink
> 7. black and white polka dots, patent leather
> 8. cherry liqueur
> 9. bon bon stripe, black and white
> 10. ballet slipper pink​


Bump!


----------



## tonij2000

New outlet planner. Not my pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## andral5

tonij2000 said:


> New outlet planner. Not my pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app




Awesome! Where was this taken, please?


----------



## tonij2000

No idea, sorry.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Girls! Kate Spade *cameron street agenda *Planner is on sale with code: *SUNNY *till June 29th. I just purchased the Pink Bonnet  worth the wait for the sale! Total price +Tax: $89


----------



## tonij2000

girlsweetyyy said:


> Girls! Kate Spade *cameron street agenda *Planner is on sale with code: *SUNNY *till June 29th. I just purchased the Pink Bonnet [emoji813] worth the wait for the sale! Total price +Tax: $89


I got mahogany! And Im surprised but I LOVE the way it feels!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Can you stack coupons?
Retail, online, or outlet?

Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ordered the mahogany a couple of days ago thank you for the sale code!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

girlsweetyyy said:


> Girls! Kate Spade *cameron street agenda *Planner is on sale with code: *SUNNY *till June 29th. I just purchased the Pink Bonnet  worth the wait for the sale! Total price +Tax: $89



What year(s) are inserts for the agendas on sale?

The ones in my nearby store have the agendas (regular price), but ) the inserts are for 2017-2018 (18 months)...I think starting with July 2017 and ending December 2018. 

Thanks!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

BlackGrayRed said:


> What year(s) are inserts for the agendas on sale?
> 
> The ones in my nearby store have the agendas (regular price), but ) the inserts are for 2017-2018 (18 months)...I think starting with July 2017 and ending December 2018.
> 
> Thanks!


What does the 2018 inserts look like ?


----------



## girlsweetyyy

BlackGrayRed said:


> What year(s) are inserts for the agendas on sale?
> 
> The ones in my nearby store have the agendas (regular price), but ) the inserts are for 2017-2018 (18 months)...I think starting with July 2017 and ending December 2018.
> 
> Thanks!



Yea, it is still 2016 to 2017. So I use 2016 as jotting down side notes.  In order to get the new 2018 inserts , I believe you have to pay full price of the black agenda that is on the website....


----------



## BlackGrayRed

lotusflowerbaum said:


> What does the 2018 inserts look like ?



I flipped through the inserts quickly, but from the handful of images I saw, I noticed that the illustrations were predominantly black/red. I remember thinking it went well with the black agenda color. 

Again I didn't see all the images. 

Would be nice if we could preview those images before purchasing.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

girlsweetyyy said:


> Yea, it is still 2016 to 2017. So I use 2016 as jotting down side notes.  In order to get the new 2018 inserts , I believe you have to pay full price of the black agenda that is on the website....



Thank you!

This will be my very first KSNY agenda. 
Do they sell the inserts separately?
Or do you have to buy the full agenda every year?

Thanks again!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This will be my very first KSNY agenda.
> Do they sell the inserts separately?
> Or do you have to buy the full agenda every year?
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem! It comes I'm a package once you buy the agenda.  Get it Now because the sale is now 40 percent off instead of 30%   !!!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This will be my very first KSNY agenda.
> Do they sell the inserts separately?
> Or do you have to buy the full agenda every year?
> 
> Thanks again!


You can buy updated inserts via 3rd party.  YouTube has great recommendations. Like Etsy or some paper company..


----------



## BlackGrayRed

girlsweetyyy said:


> No problem! It comes I'm a package once you buy the agenda.  Get it Now because the sale is now 40 percent off instead of 30%   !!!



I just saw the e-mail. 
I'm on it! [emoji2]
Thanks!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

girlsweetyyy said:


> You can buy updated inserts via 3rd party.  YouTube has great recommendations. Like Etsy or some paper company..



Too bad the company doesn't sell inserts separately on a yearly basis. 

I don't want to buy a new full agenda (even on sale) every year!

Thanks again!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

BlackGrayRed said:


> Too bad the company doesn't sell inserts separately on a yearly basis.
> 
> I don't want to buy a new full agenda (even on sale) every year!
> 
> Thanks again!



Yeaaa, bummer, we can tell customer service to do inserts.  Maybe they will consider it for the future. You're welcome!


----------



## tonij2000

KS does sell inserts by themselves... and you csn buy other brand inserts at Michaels etc and from online etsy shops.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

BlackGrayRed said:


> Too bad the company doesn't sell inserts separately on a yearly basis.
> 
> I don't want to buy a new full agenda (even on sale) every year!
> 
> Thanks again!


Actually never mind , the comment above was right . Just need to wait for 2018 inserts to be released. The 2017 was sold out.  Retail price $28....


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tonij2000 said:


> KS does sell inserts by themselves... and you csn buy other brand inserts at Michaels etc and from online etsy shops.





girlsweetyyy said:


> Actually never mind , the comment above was right . Just need to wait for 2018 inserts to be released. The 2017 was sold out.  Retail price $28....



Thanks!

When do the inserts usually become available?


----------



## tonij2000

Not sure but Im thinking aug or sept.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tonij2000 said:


> Not sure but Im thinking aug or sept.



Thanks!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Placed my order right before the promotion ended!
Really excited!  [emoji1]

No tracking information yet. 
Hoping the agenda arrives in mint condition without any issues.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Placed my order right before the promotion ended!
> Really excited!  [emoji1]
> 
> No tracking information yet.
> Hoping the agenda arrives in mint condition without any issues.



Had to request a replacement. 
Agenda arrived with misaligned rings. Sigh. 
Praying the one on its way to me is in mint condition!
[emoji120]


----------



## cuppateatime

BlackGrayRed said:


> Had to request a replacement.
> Agenda arrived with misaligned rings. Sigh.
> Praying the one on its way to me is in mint condition!
> [emoji120]


I hope it's perfect! I've been considering getting one of those too, maybe in black or that new yucatan pink color (though waiting for possible future sales..) but worried because it seems like a lot of people have had problems with the rings. I do really like the saffiano though so I'd probably take the chance sometime.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

cuppateatime said:


> I hope it's perfect! I've been considering getting one of those too, maybe in black or that new yucatan pink color (though waiting for possible future sales..) but worried because it seems like a lot of people have had problems with the rings. I do really like the saffiano though so I'd probably take the chance sometime.



Thank you!

Delivery is tomorrow. I'll update once I have it. 
Really hoping it's in perfect condition. 

I'm willing to give it another go (another replacement), if necessary. I really like it. But I don't have an endless supply of patience or time. So after enough attempts, I will abandon ship [emoji23]. There are other options (brands out there). 

I love the saffiano leather, too, with this agenda. 
The outlet version is more of a pebbled leather. 
I like both, but for this agenda, the way the saffiano leather is, I prefer it. 
Of course, I haven't had much experience with KSNY saffiano leather. But I'm hoping it's as lovely and durable as my first impression suggests.


----------



## cuppateatime

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Delivery is tomorrow. I'll update once I have it.
> Really hoping it's in perfect condition.
> 
> I'm willing to give it another go (another replacement), if necessary. I really like it. But I don't have an endless supply of patience or time. So after enough attempts, I will abandon ship [emoji23]. There are other options (brands out there).
> 
> I love the saffiano leather, too, with this agenda.
> The outlet version is more of a pebbled leather.
> I like both, but for this agenda, the way the saffiano leather is, I prefer it.
> Of course, I haven't had much experience with KSNY saffiano leather. But I'm hoping it's as lovely and durable as my first impression suggests.


Crossing my fingers for you. Same, if I were in this situation, I'd give it a few tries. I really like the idea of saffiano leather on an agenda, along with the zip. I've never owned an agenda like that before but it just seems so perfect to toss into a bag without worrying about other things scratching up the leather or denting the papers inside.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Well, I'm not happy. 

I have been sent three different Cameron Street agendas--the last one (third) they sent me was the worse of them all. 
I'm so disappointed and frustrated. 
Having that second replacement (third agenda) sent to me took longer to ship and was not as easy to process. 
Now I don't know if I should go for a third replacement, which would be the fourth agenda!

I checked out the same agenda (but in black and with 2017-2018 inserts) at two different stores, and the ones they had also had ring issues. 

What is going on?!

My goal was to get better organized, and I've spent the last three weeks dealing with all this. 

Should I try again?
Is there a limit to how many times they can send a replacement/exchange for the same exact item due to defect issues?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Well, I'm not happy.
> 
> I have been sent three different Cameron Street agendas--the last one (third) they sent me was the worse of them all.
> I'm so disappointed and frustrated.
> Having that second replacement (third agenda) sent to me took longer to ship and was not as easy to process.
> Now I don't know if I should go for a third replacement, which would be the fourth agenda!
> 
> I checked out the same agenda (but in black and with 2017-2018 inserts) at two different stores, and the ones they had also had ring issues.
> 
> What is going on?!
> 
> My goal was to get better organized, and I've spent the last three weeks dealing with all this.
> 
> Should I try again?
> Is there a limit to how many times they can send a replacement/exchange for the same exact item due to defect issues?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!



So disappointed in the agenda and the customer service I've received regarding the defective rings. 

The company is refusing to send a fourth replacement, even though the issue is clearly on their end--defective rings. This ring issue is so well-known (a quick check online for reviews proves that...including customer reviews on their own company site). What's even more insulting is that I was reassured, in an e-mail reply, that their "fulfillment center" confirmed that none of the agendas sent to me had any issues at all...that they were in "perfect condition." What the heck?!

I've escalated the matter. A supervisor is supposed to contact me. Yes, I know. There are other brands out there. But now that they question my complaint and my integrity, I am making sure that they admit to the defective rings and make amends. 

Please reconsider ordering the Cameron Street agenda. If you really want to try, please be ready to deal with defective rings, just in case.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## cuppateatime

BlackGrayRed said:


> So disappointed in the agenda and the customer service I've received regarding the defective rings.
> 
> The company is refusing to send a fourth replacement, even though the issue is clearly on their end--defective rings. This ring issue is so well-known (a quick check online for reviews proves that...including customer reviews on their own company site). What's even more insulting is that I was reassured, in an e-mail reply, that their "fulfillment center" confirmed that none of the agendas sent to me had any issues at all...that they were in "perfect condition." What the heck?!
> 
> I've escalated the matter. A supervisor is supposed to contact me. Yes, I know. There are other brands out there. But now that they question my complaint and my integrity, I am making sure that they admit to the defective rings and make amends.
> 
> Please reconsider ordering the Cameron Street agenda. If you really want to try, please be ready to deal with defective rings, just in case.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3773662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773663
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773664



Sorry to hear that the 3rd was the worst. I'm thinking the people who looked at them didn't think the ring issue was a problem. I could probably personally be okay with tiny gaps if I really liked it, but the agenda isn't cheap. Original retail is just under $200 and I wouldn't pay for that unless it were at least somewhat discounted. 

I purchased a few things from their last sale off sale and some of them looked like they were probably returns or floor displays (based off of packaging and item itself), which is probably why they were on sale. One of the keychains I ordered was missing some beads and a bag was slightly dented. I contacted KS and they offered me a refund of 15% off how much I paid for them since neither had any more in stock so I couldn't do an exchange. I had the option of returning or keeping and accepting the 15%. I did keep both since I really liked the keychain and the missing beads weren't very noticeable. The bag I'm hoping the dent will come out over time.

I hope you get this resolved. This is just one of the reasons why I'm always afraid of exchanging less-than-perfect things online, the next one might be worse than the first.. I can see why they wouldn't want to send another but I would still feel offended if my integrity were questioned. If I were in your position, I'd think, it wouldn't be like I'm exchanging for fun! We just want.. the perfect one in our hands.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

cuppateatime said:


> Sorry to hear that the 3rd was the worst. I'm thinking the people who looked at them didn't think the ring issue was a problem. I could probably personally be okay with tiny gaps if I really liked it, but the agenda isn't cheap. Original retail is just under $200 and I wouldn't pay for that unless it were at least somewhat discounted.
> 
> I purchased a few things from their last sale off sale and some of them looked like they were probably returns or floor displays (based off of packaging and item itself), which is probably why they were on sale. One of the keychains I ordered was missing some beads and a bag was slightly dented. I contacted KS and they offered me a refund of 15% off how much I paid for them since neither had any more in stock so I couldn't do an exchange. I had the option of returning or keeping and accepting the 15%. I did keep both since I really liked the keychain and the missing beads weren't very noticeable. The bag I'm hoping the dent will come out over time.
> 
> I hope you get this resolved. This is just one of the reasons why I'm always afraid of exchanging less-than-perfect things online, the next one might be worse than the first.. I can see why they wouldn't want to send another but I would still feel offended if my integrity were questioned. If I were in your position, I'd think, it wouldn't be like I'm exchanging for fun! We just want.. the perfect one in our hands.



Thank you! [emoji4]

I replied to the e-mail they sent me about not sending a fourth shipment, third replacement. I told them that was unsatisfactory and asked for a supervisor to contact me. 

One did, the next day, but I was at work. When I called back during my lunch break, the conversation lasted almost 45 minutes (I was put on hold at length a couple of times), I ended up speaking with a different supervisor in the end. 

They couldn't deny it. I have pictures (the ones I posted here), which I sent them. 

They are sending me a replacement. I really hope this one is in mint condition. If not, I am looking at other brands. I have had good experience with Filofax. I don't know much about Kikki.K (if anyone does, please share here--if it's allowed--or please PM me). And, of course, there's LV, etc.  

Funny thing is, I bought a Wellesley Agenda at an outlet during vacation, and that one has perfect rings!  Everything about it is also mint. And the agendas were marked down with additional discounts. 

On sale or not, companies should disclose the condition of the items. If they are floor models, returns, damaged, then let your costumers know. That's just good business. 

I'll post an update once everything is resolved.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> I replied to the e-mail they sent me about not sending a fourth shipment, third replacement. I told them that was unsatisfactory and asked for a supervisor to contact me.
> 
> One did, the next day, but I was at work. When I called back during my lunch break, the conversation lasted almost 45 minutes (I was put on hold at length a couple of times), I ended up speaking with a different supervisor in the end.
> 
> They couldn't deny it. I have pictures (the ones I posted here), which I sent them.
> 
> They are sending me a replacement. I really hope this one is in mint condition. If not, I am looking at other brands. I have had good experience with Filofax. I don't know much about Kikki.K (if anyone does, please share here--if it's allowed--or please PM me). And, of course, there's LV, etc.
> 
> Funny thing is, I bought a Wellesley Agenda at an outlet during vacation, and that one has perfect rings!  Everything about it is also mint. And the agendas were marked down with additional discounts.
> 
> On sale or not, companies should disclose the condition of the items. If they are floor models, returns, damaged, then let your costumers know. That's just good business.
> 
> I'll post an update once everything is resolved.



Annnnd now they're not sending me a replacement. Received a phone call (voicemail message) today from the manager I spoke with the other day. She told me that a replacement will not be sent, and I will be refunded my money once they receive the defective items. She said that the defective issues are in fact a manufacturing problem (the remaining inventory) and that they are looking into it right now. 
Yet when I checked the KSNY website, the agendas are all up still. 

When I called back (had to leave a voicemail message), I asked for clarification. I asked if it were a manufacturing issue for the remaining batch, why are they still selling it. And if they are still selling it, then they can find a suitable mint condition one for me. 

I'll post an update soon, I hope. The manager I left the message with stated that she is off tomorrow (automated reply). 

Thanks.


----------



## cuppateatime

BlackGrayRed said:


> Annnnd now they're not sending me a replacement. Received a phone call (voicemail message) today from the manager I spoke with the other day. She told me that a replacement will not be sent, and I will be refunded my money once they receive the defective items. She said that the defective issues are in fact a manufacturing problem (the remaining inventory) and that they are looking into it right now.
> Yet when I checked the KSNY website, the agendas are all up still.
> 
> When I called back (had to leave a voicemail message), I asked for clarification. I asked if it were a manufacturing issue for the remaining batch, why are they still selling it. And if they are still selling it, then they can find a suitable mint condition one for me.
> 
> I'll post an update soon, I hope. The manager I left the message with stated that she is off tomorrow (automated reply).
> 
> Thanks.


Whaat, to be told you'll receive a replacement and then, not?

I really wonder why the Cameron Street agendas have inconsistent rings vs. others.


----------



## j4joanne

BlackGrayRed said:


> Annnnd now they're not sending me a replacement. Received a phone call (voicemail message) today from the manager I spoke with the other day. She told me that a replacement will not be sent, and I will be refunded my money once they receive the defective items. She said that the defective issues are in fact a manufacturing problem (the remaining inventory) and that they are looking into it right now.
> Yet when I checked the KSNY website, the agendas are all up still.
> 
> When I called back (had to leave a voicemail message), I asked for clarification. I asked if it were a manufacturing issue for the remaining batch, why are they still selling it. And if they are still selling it, then they can find a suitable mint condition one for me.
> 
> I'll post an update soon, I hope. The manager I left the message with stated that she is off tomorrow (automated reply).
> 
> Thanks.



I must thank you for your post about the misaligned rings as after I read it I went and checked out the one I received from the 40% off sale (Pink Bonnet) and sure enough, I had 4 defective rings! One ring had a huge gap in it and the others were misaligned. I contacted KS for a replacement and they did send one right away, took only 3 days for it to arrive in Canada by DHL-Expedited, so I'm pretty impressed with that. The replacement I received was indeed better than my first one, just one slightly misaligned ring and all the others are perfect. So I'm gonna keep it and send back the first one. 

I really hope you get to the bottom of your case and come out on top! All the best!


----------



## sbee815

lotusflowerbaum said:


> What does the 2018 inserts look like ?



The 2018 inserts are the same as the single use Zodiac agenda. At least for the outlet agendas. I don't know if the Cameron Street agenda will have a different insert.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

cuppateatime said:


> Whaat, to be told you'll receive a replacement and then, not?
> 
> I really wonder why the Cameron Street agendas have inconsistent rings vs. others.





BlackGrayRed said:


> Annnnd now they're not sending me a replacement. Received a phone call (voicemail message) today from the manager I spoke with the other day. She told me that a replacement will not be sent, and I will be refunded my money once they receive the defective items. She said that the defective issues are in fact a manufacturing problem (the remaining inventory) and that they are looking into it right now.
> Yet when I checked the KSNY website, the agendas are all up still.
> 
> When I called back (had to leave a voicemail message), I asked for clarification. I asked if it were a manufacturing issue for the remaining batch, why are they still selling it. And if they are still selling it, then they can find a suitable mint condition one for me.
> 
> I'll post an update soon, I hope. The manager I left the message with stated that she is off tomorrow (automated reply).
> 
> Thanks.





j4joanne said:


> I must thank you for your post about the misaligned rings as after I read it I went and checked out the one I received from the 40% off sale (Pink Bonnet) and sure enough, I had 4 defective rings! One ring had a huge gap in it and the others were misaligned. I contacted KS for a replacement and they did send one right away, took only 3 days for it to arrive in Canada by DHL-Expedited, so I'm pretty impressed with that. The replacement I received was indeed better than my first one, just one slightly misaligned ring and all the others are perfect. So I'm gonna keep it and send back the first one.
> 
> I really hope you get to the bottom of your case and come out on top! All the best!



Just wanted to update anyone who might be interested. 


To review, I ordered my Rooster Red Cameron Street Agenda during the Fourth of July Sale. It's almost a month now. I have the original agenda I ordered and the two replacements they sent me. As I mentioned before, they were going to send a third replacement, but then retracted. Now it's this: I return all three agendas (Well, duh! Why would I want to keep defective products?!), and they will refund me. 

The reason?
It's a manufacturing defect. The whole batch. 
They told me they were pulling off all of them from the website. That was days ago. I check multiple times a day. They have not removed the agendas from their site; you can still order them. 

I find that shady. 
If you're still selling them, then find me a new one with good rings. If they're all bad, then why are you still selling them?

I've been playing phone tag with a manager/supervisor in customer care. It's so aggravating and disappointing. At this point, my whole perspective is not just for my own benefit (getting top-shelf service), but now I'm seeing it from a consumer advocate stance, which demands that a company (KSNY) is held accountable. Don't tell a consumer one thing, then do another. 

I hope to satisfactorily resolve this matter this week. 
In the meantime, I am looking into other brands. 

The whole point of me ordering the agenda in the first place was to stay organized; now it's been weeks of headache and inconvenience. 

Thank you for letting me share/vent.


----------



## mishgrish

I'm sorry to hear your experience with the planner. I was looking forward to getting one for 2018 but after so many comments about the faulty rings I'm probably better off sticking to the normal agendas. Unless I am able to choose it personally to ensure all rings are OK.


----------



## cuppateatime

BlackGrayRed said:


> Just wanted to update anyone who might be interested.
> 
> 
> To review, I ordered my Rooster Red Cameron Street Agenda during the Fourth of July Sale. It's almost a month now. I have the original agenda I ordered and the two replacements they sent me. As I mentioned before, they were going to send a third replacement, but then retracted. Now it's this: I return all three agendas (Well, duh! Why would I want to keep defective products?!), and they will refund me.
> 
> The reason?
> It's a manufacturing defect. The whole batch.
> They told me they were pulling off all of them from the website. That was days ago. I check multiple times a day. They have not removed the agendas from their site; you can still order them.
> 
> I find that shady.
> If you're still selling them, then find me a new one with good rings. If they're all bad, then why are you still selling them?
> 
> I've been playing phone tag with a manager/supervisor in customer care. It's so aggravating and disappointing. At this point, my whole perspective is not just for my own benefit (getting top-shelf service), but now I'm seeing it from a consumer advocate stance, which demands that a company (KSNY) is held accountable. Don't tell a consumer one thing, then do another.
> 
> I hope to satisfactorily resolve this matter this week.
> In the meantime, I am looking into other brands.
> 
> The whole point of me ordering the agenda in the first place was to stay organized; now it's been weeks of headache and inconvenience.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share/vent.


That's disappointing. The thing that gets me the most is that they would say one thing (take the agendas off the site) and do another.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

mishgrish said:


> I'm sorry to hear your experience with the planner. I was looking forward to getting one for 2018 but after so many comments about the faulty rings I'm probably better off sticking to the normal agendas. Unless I am able to choose it personally to ensure all rings are OK.



I know. ☹️
I would rethink ordering. If you do, just be ready to do (multiple) exchanges. Like I said, I was told it was a manufacturing defect (although I'm still unclear, because I have not received any definitive answers, which "batch" is defective). And I just checked. The exact model I want is still available for purchase online. How long does it take to remove an item selection from your site?!  I don't think it would take days. You just remove it. 

Good luck with finding a suitable agenda. 
Have you considered Filofax or any other brand?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

cuppateatime said:


> That's disappointing. The thing that gets me the most is that they would say one thing (take the agendas off the site) and do another.



Exactly!
That makes me question the company's integrity, values, and selling tactics. 
In the same voicemail, that supervisor also said that if I (or other costumers) do try to order the same agenda now, the order could still go through (I know it would...I've tried several times to see if somehow it would be blocked, since they're 'removing them from the site"). What?!  And that the customer would most likely receive a defective agenda, too (since the batch is defective)!  So why sell them in the first place?!
That's just deceptive to me. 
I still haven't heard back when I called and left a voicemail on Thursday. 
If I don't hear back by tomorrow, I am seriously considering formally filing something with the BBB and/or another consumer advocacy agency.


----------



## tonij2000

FWIW, the rings in the KS planners are known to be wonky. There are a few you tube videos that show how to get them closed.  I have a few KS planners and I use them without difficulty.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tonij2000 said:


> FWIW, the rings in the KS planners are known to be wonky. There are a few you tube videos that show how to get them closed.  I have a few KS planners and I use them without difficulty.



Thanks!

I did watch a handful of videos on how to fix planner rings and tried. No luck. The rings are just too misaligned and gapped. 

Still no reply from my voicemail message from last Thursday. Nice. Ugh.


----------



## tonij2000

on the surprise sale now!


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

Just ordered my second agenda from this sale! I already have the cameron street in pink bonnet. Got that one when the early july sale was going on. I really wanted a black one though too but don't want to pay full price for the cameron street one. My first one only had 1 slightly misaligned ring, the rest were fine though. Hopefully the one I just ordered will be ok too.


----------



## sbee815

It looks like the surprise sale agendas do not come with inserts. It might be worth while to check with your local outlet. My outlet was selling these for $59 and they all came with the new 2018 inserts. The handful I looked at had perfectly aligned rings.


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

It did say under the description that August 2017 - December 2018 inserts are included, that was one of the reasons I got it. I hope it does come with the inserts. My Cameron Street only came with the inserts up to December 2017. I really like the Kate Spade inserts, its my first time using them. I usually get the LV ones and those alone end up costing as much as this agenda plus inserts. 

Unfortunately I don't have a Kate spade outlet or boutique near me so I can't take advantage of those prices  plus I live in Canada so I'm also paying exchange but it still works out better than most other options for me. So happy to have discovered Kate Spade Agendas!!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

BlackGrayRed said:


> Too bad the company doesn't sell inserts separately on a yearly basis.
> 
> I don't want to buy a new full agenda (even on sale) every year!
> 
> Thanks again!



They did the past 2 years but this year for some reason, they haven't released the agendas for sale on their own. I was told in August they'd release them. Then again I've been told September they'd release them. Another thing I noticed was that this year, the agenda's aren't priced so high anymore and they're actually on sale at the outlets for $59 with the 2017-2018 inserts. Not sure if they're going to discontinue selling inserts alone (could be because they want you to buy the agenda's so they make more money)

Idk that's just a theory lol but yeah, I'd check in september again. or call the boutiques and ask around because a girl on one of the facebook groups said she bought them at her retail store.



BlackGrayRed said:


> Well, I'm not happy.
> 
> I have been sent three different Cameron Street agendas--the last one (third) they sent me was the worse of them all.
> I'm so disappointed and frustrated.
> Having that second replacement (third agenda) sent to me took longer to ship and was not as easy to process.
> Now I don't know if I should go for a third replacement, which would be the fourth agenda!
> 
> I checked out the same agenda (but in black and with 2017-2018 inserts) at two different stores, and the ones they had also had ring issues.
> 
> What is going on?!
> 
> My goal was to get better organized, and I've spent the last three weeks dealing with all this.
> 
> Should I try again?
> Is there a limit to how many times they can send a replacement/exchange for the same exact item due to defect issues?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!





BlackGrayRed said:


> Just wanted to update anyone who might be interested.
> 
> 
> To review, I ordered my Rooster Red Cameron Street Agenda during the Fourth of July Sale. It's almost a month now. I have the original agenda I ordered and the two replacements they sent me. As I mentioned before, they were going to send a third replacement, but then retracted. Now it's this: I return all three agendas (Well, duh! Why would I want to keep defective products?!), and they will refund me.
> 
> The reason?
> It's a manufacturing defect. The whole batch.
> They told me they were pulling off all of them from the website. That was days ago. I check multiple times a day. They have not removed the agendas from their site; you can still order them.
> 
> I find that shady.
> If you're still selling them, then find me a new one with good rings. If they're all bad, then why are you still selling them?
> 
> I've been playing phone tag with a manager/supervisor in customer care. It's so aggravating and disappointing. At this point, my whole perspective is not just for my own benefit (getting top-shelf service), but now I'm seeing it from a consumer advocate stance, which demands that a company (KSNY) is held accountable. Don't tell a consumer one thing, then do another.
> 
> I hope to satisfactorily resolve this matter this week.
> In the meantime, I am looking into other brands.
> 
> The whole point of me ordering the agenda in the first place was to stay organized; now it's been weeks of headache and inconvenience.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share/vent.


\


Oh my god!!! There have been a couple agenda's KS released that had hella bad quality rings! I wanna say it was the 2015 cabaret pink wellesleys, the black wellesleys with pink interior, and our cameron street line! Compared to my 2014 wellesley, the new rings are lightweight and have misalignment and gapping issues. I ordered my cameron street a couple months ago when they were on sale and I was so scared they'd come with ring issues. It arrived with a minor misaligned ring and a gap on one of them..not too big but still noticeable. I had l went in store to see if I could exchange with a better one and like you, I noticed they were all BAD. I have mine still now and Im mad I paid what I did for this agenda. Even if it was on sale lol. 

I just went in my local outlet to buy the new pink bonnet grove street agenda.. it has the 2017-2018 inserts and let me tell you...

THOSE RINGS ARE AMAZING! They must have heard the complaints and finally did something about the stupid rings. They're super heavy duty and compared to my 2014 wellesley, they're pretty much the same. No gapping issues and no misalignment. All the grove street agenda's were like that too so I know they perfected this batch at the outlets. Its a shame they raised up the prices on their retail agenda's but the rings they used were cheap as ****. I would have kept the pink bonnet grove street had they made it in a red color like the rooster red I have. I don't like the cherry liqueur color they have. Or even in a black one without the logo plaque in front.

Anyway it seems like kate spade got their **** together with the outlet planners but can't get it right with the retail. not sure if i wanna purchase any more agenda's with all this inconsistency. 



sbee815 said:


> It looks like the surprise sale agendas do not come with inserts. It might be worth while to check with your local outlet. My outlet was selling these for $59 and they all came with the new 2018 inserts. The handful I looked at had perfectly aligned rings.


----------



## sbee815

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> It did say under the description that August 2017 - December 2018 inserts are included, that was one of the reasons I got it. I hope it does come with the inserts. My Cameron Street only came with the inserts up to December 2017. I really like the Kate Spade inserts, its my first time using them. I usually get the LV ones and those alone end up costing as much as this agenda plus inserts.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a Kate spade outlet or boutique near me so I can't take advantage of those prices  plus I live in Canada so I'm also paying exchange but it still works out better than most other options for me. So happy to have discovered Kate Spade Agendas!!



Oops, I don't know how I missed that in the description. I just had it stuck in my head that the surprise sale ones don't come with inserts.


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

Update on the Grove Street Agenda that I ordered from the surprise sale. It's perfect! The rings are perfectly aligned. It came with the 2017/2018 inserts, which is what I was hoping for. It was in perfect condition. I do have to say though, overall compared to the Cameron Street I have, the leather isn't as good quality. It's much lighter, and just doesn't feel as luxurious to touch. I still love it though and have moved into it for the time being. If the black in Cameron Street ever goes on sale I would still get that.

One thing I will mention is that if you're the type to over stuff your agenda, its harder to do with the Grove Street as it doesn't seem to have as much give. But I noticed that due to over stuffing of my Cameron Street, the zipper on it bulges out a bit now. If I ever get the black Cameron Street, I will have to be more careful not to let that happen.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Just picked up the Grove Street planner in pink bonnet from the outlet today for $59


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Great news about the new outlet planners released in 2017 (both Wellesley & Grove street) have the old quality of rings now! Yay! In 2015-2016 the planners were priced high and the rings were cheap. I just got 2 planners and theyre the same sturdy shiny gold rings from my 2014 Wellesley!

So the promo at the outlets are having a 60% off w/ additional 20% deal. I called and asked and I was told that the planners with 2017 are for $15/$16. Planners with 2018 inserts are $49 (no promo on these ones). When I told you I zoomed to the outlets, I zoooomed. Mind you the rings are great but the planners were touched so much that most had damage to the leather (scuffs and what not)

I asked another SA on the floor, to double check, and she mentioned that they were $16. I waited in line and got rung up and the cashier said that the planners aren't apart of the promo. I was just about to tell her what another SA told me but before I could, the SA came up to the cashier and said that it was ok to alter the price because $16 is what she told me. They honored the price they originally told me and let me have both planners! So in total I paid about $34 for not one but TWO kate spade agendas! You know how crazy these planners are being sold for? Even just for the basic colors. So they wellesley is pretty common and not that amazing but still, for the price, you can't beat it.


----------



## tonij2000

So neither the outlets nor the boutiques have new planners. I heard the outlets were going to stop carrying them.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tonij2000 said:


> So neither the outlets nor the boutiques have new planners. I heard the outlets were going to stop carrying them.



Where did you hear that outlets won’t be carrying them anymore?  At all?

I wonder if they will stop selling this kind of planner...with rings. Even in the retail stores. 

Thanks!


----------



## SDfromND

I had an SA tell me they are completely getting rid of the planners and refills - there will be none available in 2018 according to her. There just isn’t enough market for them she said (even though I was her third request that day for refills - this was a month ago in Las Vegas)


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Oh no! I just got addicted to these planners.  I wish I bought all the different types I've seen in the past couple months now.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SDfromND said:


> I had an SA tell me they are completely getting rid of the planners and refills - there will be none available in 2018 according to her. There just isn’t enough market for them she said (even though I was her third request that day for refills - this was a month ago in Las Vegas)



Was this at an outlet or retail store?
Thanks!

I can sort of understand. Lots of people use their devices and apps for keeping track of schedules, appointments, etc. But I’ve always enjoyed a paper-based planner. 

Anyone who hears from other SAs, please keep us posted. Next time I’m out near my KSNY store, I’ll inquire, too.


----------



## SDfromND

BlackGrayRed said:


> Was this at an outlet or retail store?
> Thanks!
> 
> I can sort of understand. Lots of people use their devices and apps for keeping track of schedules, appointments, etc. But I’ve always enjoyed a paper-based planner.
> 
> Anyone who hears from other SAs, please keep us posted. Next time I’m out near my KSNY store, I’ll inquire, too.


It was a retail store in Caesar’s Forum shops...she was Sad about it too and said she hopes there is a change and they bring them back but seemed pretty certain they wouldn’t.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SDfromND said:


> It was a retail store in Caesar’s Forum shops...she was Sad about it too and said she hopes there is a change and they bring them back but seemed pretty certain they wouldn’t.



Thank you!


----------



## donutsprinkles

I had to let go of my Kate Spade agenda just because I didn't realize they weren't going to make refills anymore. What a waste, especially considering that they're selling brand new agenda colors this late in 2017. They should at least provide the sizing of their insert pages so people can easily know if Filofax etc. inserts will fit or not.
I have usually used paper agendas and a wall calendar because it's better reinforcement to see my whole month with specifics instead of as dots on my phone screen.
I may just go back to using planners I buy every December that are thrown away...


----------



## tonij2000

donutsprinkles said:


> I had to let go of my Kate Spade agenda just because I didn't realize they weren't going to make refills anymore. What a waste, especially considering that they're selling brand new agenda colors this late in 2017. They should at least provide the sizing of their insert pages so people can easily know if Filofax etc. inserts will fit or not.
> I have usually used paper agendas and a wall calendar because it's better reinforcement to see my whole month with specifics instead of as dots on my phone screen.
> I may just go back to using planners I buy every December that are thrown away...


The zip around agendas are size "personal" and you can buy refills from the Recollections line at Michaels, Filofax or from hundreds of independent sellers on etsy.


----------



## tonij2000

FWIW, I bought the deep plum planner on sale and it was delivered today AND it has the 2018 inserts!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

BlackGrayRed said:


> Where did you hear that outlets won’t be carrying them anymore?  At all?
> 
> I wonder if they will stop selling this kind of planner...with rings. Even in the retail stores.
> 
> Thanks!




Hey! I just wanted to put my two cents in, I too was told by an SA that last year during the Black Friday promo I was told that they were going to be discontinuing planners and so the pink bonnet (its the planner I called for) wouldn't be restocked and an SA through online chat said the 2017-2018 inserts wouldn't be restocked

*BUT*

I think I should clarify...

I'm 90% sure that they meant they were discontinuing the planners for this year (2016/2017) and specifically the color range they had available (this includes but not limited to pink bonnet, arbour hill, the polka dots, etc.) to make room for the new color ranges they're planning on releasing.

They know that their planners are a hot commodity and unless there's an article from Coach x Kate Spade stating that their planners and planner refills are being discontinued - I wouldn't worry about it. 

A lot of the SA's I've talked to all have different information and most of it is inconsistent. Not that it's their fault but I think that they're being told different things by different managers etc. So yeah, I wouldn't worry about it. In 2015 there were rumors about the planners being discontinued but the following year there were about 5 different colors released....


----------



## donutsprinkles

tonij2000 said:


> FWIW, I bought the deep plum planner on sale and it was delivered today AND it has the 2018 inserts!


Oddly enough I was tempted by the 40% off price in the sale of these agendas but couldn't pull the trigger knowing that it was final sale and they've had issues with their rings not closing. My first one was perfect though. I am also lazy and didn't want to order inserts online that'd have shipping fees lol since we've closed down most of the office supply stores where I live.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tonij2000 said:


> FWIW, I bought the deep plum planner on sale and it was delivered today AND it has the 2018 inserts!



Did yours have good rings?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

donutsprinkles said:


> Oddly enough I was tempted by the 40% off price in the sale of these agendas but couldn't pull the trigger knowing that it was final sale and they've had issues with their rings not closing. My first one was perfect though. I am also lazy and didn't want to order inserts online that'd have shipping fees lol since we've closed down most of the office supply stores where I live.



That’s what has been holding me back. Had such an awful experience with an order last year. Multiple exchanges, all had badly misaligned rings. So now I hesitate to order online since I can’t inspect it beforehand. 

Don’t know what to do. [emoji17]


----------



## tonij2000

BlackGrayRed said:


> Did yours have good rings?


Honestly I didn't notice. This is my 10th KS planner and I've had no issues with rings.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

tonij2000 said:


> Honestly I didn't notice. This is my 10th KS planner and I've had no issues with rings.



Thanks!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Just found these refills on clearance at Michael's for $6 - perfect fit for Kate Spade ring planner




http://www.michaels.com/creative-ye...-calendar-pack-by-recollections/10478039.html


----------



## tonij2000

I see the new planners but none in the zip around style. Looks like they were discontinued.


----------



## tonij2000

2019 Planner (Personal and Pocket) refills are available on KS site. They go from Jan thru Dec. They sold out early last year so get them before they're gone!


----------



## pale_septembre

tonij2000 said:


> 2019 Planner (Personal and Pocket) refills are available on KS site. They go from Jan thru Dec. They sold out early last year so get them before they're gone!



I agree! I just bought mine and I was worried they would be sold out already.


----------



## dooneybaby

pale_septembre said:


> I agree! I just bought mine and I was worried they would be sold out already.


Does anyone know what Filofax refills would fit the Kate Spade Grove St. zip around personal organizer?


----------



## docswifey

Does the Cameron planners have silver or gold rings? 
I have 2 mahogany both from eBay and one has silver and the other gold rings. Can you shed a light on why that is? Is the other fake? They both have good quality but different leather feel.

Thanks.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

docswifey said:


> Does the Cameron planners have silver or gold rings?
> I have 2 mahogany both from eBay and one has silver and the other gold rings. Can you shed a light on why that is? Is the other fake? They both have good quality but different leather feel.
> 
> Thanks.


They should have gold rings I've never seen KS with silver


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

dooneybaby said:


> Does anyone know what Filofax refills would fit the Kate Spade Grove St. zip around personal organizer?


Yes any personal size inserts would fit


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

tonij2000 said:


> I see the new planners but none in the zip around style. Looks like they were discontinued.


I went today and surprised they only had black grove street agendas available. They've been phased out it seems /: not even the boutiques carry cameras on street agendas anymore


----------



## Nana61256

Like everyone, I was disappointed that Kate Spade discontinued both the retail and outlet zip around agendas.  I pretty much gave up looking.  Well, it was my lucky day yesterday.  I stopped in Nordstrom Rack and there sitting in the accessories bin was a brand new Kate Spade Cameron Street agenda!   In the Yucatán Pink color.  So, pretty!   And, based on the current inflated prices on the preloved market, a score at $99.97!


----------

